# Цельнопланочный "итальянский" аккордеон



## Figaro (30 Янв 2011)

Думаю купить итальянский концертный аккордеон с цельными планками. Предпочитаю итальянскую механику, ощущение клавиатуры а "русский звук". Читал здесь что можно по заказу приобрести от Виньони, Фантини, др. (?) с цельными планками на п. и л.р. Но как делается процесс изготовления да покупки? По личному опыту планки итальянского прозводства мне не идут. Цельная планка фирмы Титлбах- их единственный вариант? Чьи резонаторы? Где деалается посадка, настройка? Какие представители в России и за рубежом? Очень благодарен ребятам за информации, совет новому члену из Америки.


----------



## zet10 (30 Янв 2011)

К сожалению Итальянские технологии не расчитаны на цельную планку.По заказу конечно можно сделать,но обойдется в "КРУГЛУЮ" сумму.Если вы приверженец цельной планки,берите "Акко-Ирина",я тут накануне продавал эту модель,могу сказать что это даже не аккордеон а скорее уже баян с аккордеоной клавиатурой,аккорд стоит очень мощный (по крайней мере в дорогой модели).Если вы приверженец яркого звука это для вас.Советую также рассмотреть "Скандалли_Консерватория" или "Пиджини",знаю по опыту что не смотря на куски это инструменты высшего пилотажа(кстати на Скандалли бас цельнопланочный).По поводу "Фантини" и "Виньени" скажу вам честно,несмотря что являюсь официальным представителем их в России,качество звука у них пока оставляет желать лучшего,наверное это обусловленно ценой инструментов,т.к это бюджетные варианты голоса они ставят ширпотребовские.Особенно это касается Фантини.Но есть неоспоримый плюс это недорогая цена которую я пока удерживаю...Вобщем присмотритесь к "АККО",или "Скандали","Пиджини" если у вас есть возможность выйти за пределы 300 т.р.


----------



## Figaro (31 Янв 2011)

Пиджини и Скандали несомненно отличные инструменты но для меня не на рассмотрении. В модели СуперСириус голоса Voci Armoniche неплохо отвечают но в целиком далеко от русского звука получается. Для того чтобы достичь более русского звука надо по дир Массимо П только перейти на высочайший уровень гамы как "Митос" (Липса и Семёхова) и за безумную сумму Далеко от 300 т.р. Хотя лучше пиджини Семёнова нигде не слышал, даже деньги в сторону, нельза мне смертному человеку ожидать такого результата. По поводу Скандали с кусками ( как и немецкий Гола ) считаю как иссключение, по краиней мере "старые", Супер VI. К сожалению дир Патарини требует за нынешние уже гораздо больше чем 300 т.р. без цельнопланочного заказа.

Итак давайте рассмотрим Акко и может быть что-то с другим качественным аккордом с Виньони или Фантини. Для меня более широкие клавиши Ирины это минус но ещё не знаю точно длины клавиатуры ( 45 кл ). Есть ли серийная клавиатура покороче ( всё ещё45 кл )? А что можно сказать об ощущении клавиатуры ( кроме предупреждения о кошке в мешке ), давление клавиш, безшумно, подобного качества с итальянцем? По поводу Виньони/ Фантини кому обратиться/ с кем посоветоваться о специальном аккорде и т.д.?


----------



## alex66 (31 Янв 2011)

Уважаемый zet10 ! 
Не подскажите-ли в моей проблеме? Лет 6 тому приобрёл в 
Италии кнопаккордеон Pier Maria: 4-х голосый, бассон в 
касотто, кларнетов - 3 колодки, т. е. звукорядов,... не 
устраивает звучания- мюзетта и виолина, при этом: кларнет 
бассон, бандонеон, 3-х голосый аккордеон--звучат прилично 
Моя модель называется: Super Prodige, по-моему она 
сейчас не выпускается... С детства мечтаю о красивом 
глубоком Французском Розливе!...Нужен понимающий и 
умеющий Мастер настройки-расстройки, который реально 
Воплотит мою Мечту!... Очень прошу Вас ответить на 
мою эл.почту- [email protected] 
Буду весьма Признателен! Александр 31.01.2011 22:52


----------



## zet10 (31 Янв 2011)

quote=alex66]С детства мечтаю о красивом 
глубоком Французском Розливе[/quote]
Уважаемый alex66,это типичная проблема.Ф.Розлив на аккордеоне и кнопочном аккордеоне,кстати так же как и кассото совершенно разного уровня. Часто имея возможность сравнивать,аккордеоны с кноп.аккордеонами я вижу что приоритет и качество звука остаются за первыми.В Москве есть


alex66 написал(а):


> понимающий и
> умеющий Мастер настройки-расстройки, который реально
> Воплотит мою Мечту!.


но насколько я понимаю Вы то В Израэле,так что как это осуществить?Все же на всякий случай сброшу Вам координаты на почту.С уважением Юрий.


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Фев 2011)

*Figaro*,
На 100 процентов. Фарика Авралёва пока лучшая. Это то , что аккордеонисты мечтали. Правая своя, левая баян.


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2011)

Евгений51 писал:


> На 100 процентов. Фарика Авралёва пока лучшая.


Я бы так категорично не стал заявлять!))...Смотря с какой стороны смотреть,если вы хотите играть на Баяне в корпусе аккордеона,то тогда несомненно лучшая,если же ищите все же аккордеон несомненно нужно присмотреться к итальянцам.


----------



## Jupiter (1 Фев 2011)

Аккордеон в его широком понимании - это не Россия. Я могу согласиться с Евгением насчёт Авралёва,но это всё же "наш звук". Щупал я немного мюзетовские аккорделны АККО - итальянцы лучше. Ничего не сделаешь. Думаю,что Баринов в этом отношении прав: левая рука наша,правая итальянец. То есть,закупается правая половина а левая делается в России. 
Другое дело- переустановка голосов на правой у итальянца: наши снимают голоса и переклеивают на ПВА.(Первым это начал делать Юпитер Бприновские ) Мощнее звук, легче выровнить потом цельную планку на левой по звуковому балансу с правой.
Розлив: любой мастер в Италии сделает какой хочешь разлив ,но если голос в кассото,то не получится то,что надо. Надо отдельно делать два гобоя,то есть,пять голосов в правой.Или же покупать инструмент с касотто на один голос- фагот


----------



## oleg45120 (1 Фев 2011)

аккордеонов Акко нет! Это клавишные баяны. Тембр у них баянный! Аккордеоном и не пахнет


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2011)

На вкус и цвет...Сейчас опять тема перейдет в "кулибинщину",взять одно из Италии к нему приладить другое из России,обильно посыпав третьим из Китая и якобы вы получите то что надо!!))...Понятно что одним нравится Акко,другим итальянцы,третьим немцы и т.д...В любых инструментах есть свои и плюсы и минусы...Нужно только опредилиться с какими минусами вы бы могли смириться и без каких плюсов не сможете обойтись!В любом случае идиал ни какая из фабрик не сможет сделать,тем более если это так называемые "Гибриды".Хотя тема конечно бесконечная для дисскусий.


----------



## Figaro (2 Фев 2011)

Легче мне поблагодарить всем вместе за задумчивые информации и за интерес к теме. Хотя я согласен что в принципе понятие совместного инструмента предлагает лучшие перспективы но я не согласен что лучший подход к "гибриду" это просто соединить русский басовый полукорпус с итальянской п.р. O звуке не буду спорить. Да с точки зрения "деловой" целесообразности это имеет смысл потому что в отличии от п.р. у левой части то что касается до отверстий под резонаторами значительно отлчается по измерениям между итальянцем и русским. Но являлась бы близорукой целью только найти более гостеприимный корпус для русских голосов чем стандартный серийный Виньони. Лично говоря в гибриде желатеьны лучшие черты обеих традиций а вообще эволюция инструмента меньше этого не требует.

Например в отношении л. части, звук во сторону, русская механика ( извините дорогие русские коллеги ) совсем уступает итальянцу. При этом лишь такая итальянская механика способствует увеличенному наклону грифа ( например на пиджини и др ) к. дальше если ступеньки прибавить ( в специальных моделях Zerosette/ Bugari ) облегчает применение б.пальца в выборном режиме. Конечно и наклон, как и розлиф (здравствуй Аlex! ), дело вкуса но во всяком случае итальянец предлагает больше вариантов. Но после любых хоть бы интересных философских обсуждений видно в данную минуту только 2 выше упомянутых варианта к гибриду. Tempo accelerando (?)



Jupiter написал(а):


> переустановка голосов на правой у итальянца: наши снимают голоса и переклеивают на ПВА.(Первым это начал делать Юпитер Бприновские ) Мощнее звук, легче выровнить потом цельную планку на левой по звуковому балансу с правой. Не понял. Значит уже с какими голасами из Италии закупается п.р.? Это кусковые переклеивают, т.е. воском? ПВА что такое? Спасибо за объяснение, Jupiter.


----------

